# 3 month old goat on donkeys back



## ProfessionalPoopScooper (Apr 25, 2013)

We have a precious 3 month old girl goat. I have been posting about her  and asking questions  because I am concerned she might be pregnant but the purpose of this particular post is to show her off. She has been jumping on our mini-donkeys back, at first from the makeshift table hubby made with saw horses... now she is jumping literally from the ground on the donkey's back. The donkey just stands there and lets her walk all up and down her back. It's the most precious thing. Here's a few pictures...click to view the pictures


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## Livestock lover (Apr 26, 2013)

Aww, thats so cute!! Awesome pics.


----------

